
We don't have enough ventilators and I.C.U. beds if there's a surge of new cases - Reedx
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/12/upshot/coronavirus-biggest-worry-hospital-capacity.html
======
allears
OK that headline has so much clickbait Imma gonna not even look

